# recommendations for tools for a five year old?



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all. I just joined and know virtually nothing about woodworking (I hope that changes!). I was inspired to find you all because of my five year old who loves the idea - and what little he has actually experienced -- of woodworking. 

The only thing he has asked for for Christmas is woodworking tools. I am hoping that some of you might have recommendations for good quality tools that might grow with him. He has a hammer already, and we have a vise, and a recommendation for a Fiskars hand drill, but other than that, well, we've got nothing. Who wants to help me make a little boy's Christmas wish come true?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Battery powered drill*

When my little guy was 2 1/2 he was pulling the trigger on the Dewalt power drill while I kept it from spinning. He thought that was great fun. Then after you get him the scroll saw and saber saw get the SAW STOP cabinet saw, for him of course! :no: He and the whole family will be safe then. :thumbsup:
A small vise was one of the first things I got as a child woodworking specialist. To go on the workbench my Dad made for me...hint...hint..... 
Maybe a tool box with a carry handle made by Dad? Screw drivers are always good. A square for measuring and marking. One of those new digital angle finders that reads out in degrees. He can tell you what angle everything is at. And of course a tape measure! :laughing: bill
OMT a crow bar or flat bar to pull out the nails that didn't go in quite straight...oh yeah, nails!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Tape measure, square, and a handsaw. 

Pencil could be handy. :yes:


----------



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

*did I mention he's, um, maladroit?*

no way now how this child is starting off with power tools! :no: I love the little man and want him to keep all his lovely little digits.

As for the hint for a dad made workbench, hmm, I'll pass along the suggestion...


----------



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

*handsaw is good...*



mdntrdr said:


> Tape measure, square, and a handsaw.
> 
> Pencil could be handy. :yes:


Handsaw. Yes. Would you have any suggestions as to size, brand, etc? I looked at reviews of a "real saw!" I saw on a Montessori site and it said the thing couldn't easily cut even balsa. I am a professional chef and if saws are anything like knives, than I am thinking they need to be capable of cutting easily and without tons of pressure or else the wood is not the thing that is going to get cut. Is that a correct assumption?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

lalie said:


> Handsaw. Yes. Would you have any suggestions as to size, brand, etc? I looked at reviews of a "real saw!" I saw on a Montessori site and it said the thing couldn't easily cut even balsa. I am a professional chef and if saws are anything like knives, than I am thinking they need to be capable of cutting easily and without tons of pressure or else the wood is not the thing that is going to get cut. Is that a correct assumption?


 
That is correct, a sharp tool is less dangerous than a dull one.

That being said, almost any standard small handsaw will be a good learning tool for a youngster.

Is there anyone you know that could give him instruction on how to use it correctly?


----------



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Is there anyone you know that could give him instruction on how to use it correctly?


I hope to sign him up for a woodworking class in January. In the meantime, I guess we'll just have to rely on common sense. Oh, and you all, of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

My 2 cents.......As has been mentioned,measuring and layout tools.Maybe a trip to an art store aiming twds drafting side of it.At the very least he gets to do some design work.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2 types of handsaws*



lalie said:


> Handsaw. Yes. Would you have any suggestions as to size, brand, etc? I looked at reviews of a "real saw!" I saw on a Montessori site and it said the thing couldn't easily cut even balsa. I am a professional chef and if saws are anything like knives, than I am thinking they need to be capable of cutting easily and without tons of pressure or else the wood is not the thing that is going to get cut. Is that a correct assumption?


The traditional English/American handsaw is pushed downwards into the wood, sometimes starting the cut is tricky and the saw jumps around a bit. You end up pulling the saw toward you to make a little notch then pushing down normally. The problem is similar to pushing on a rope, it wants to curve, bend, fold etc. But it's the way we've done it for years. A solution to this is called the "backsaw" with a thick spine across the top to keep the blade from flexing.

The Japanese possibly Chinese, have solved that flexing problem. It's similar to pulling on a rope, in that the more you pull the straighter the rope/blade becomes. Also it's a bit safer in that the saw is coming toward you and you can stop pulling instantly. These saws have the teeth angled toward the user, where the US saws, the teeth are angle down and away.

Now, recommendation for a youngster. A trip to Home Depot Lowes etc. will show you both types and Stanley and Vaughn are popular makers. The little pull saw by Vaughn is very handy for small projects and is very precise. Here's a review:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=5755 I get one. Harbor Freight has them also. The Tool Box saw by Stanley, a push saw, is very popular in building trades from Sears: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...c&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=24-119114979-2


My first saw was a back saw/miter box combo, el cheapo brand like this: http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/saws/miter-box-set-37022.html
Then a long push saw and a coping saw with the narrow thin blades to cut curves. Helpful?? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the drafting suggestion and for the saw recommendations.  I think I will get him a pull saw. We went to a museum where children were encouraged to do woodworking recently (this is what started the mania) and my son did have a difficult time with the traditional saw -- it seemed counterintuitive to him -- so I think the pull saw will be excellent.

So:
tape measure
level
square
hammer
vise
pencil(!)
paper
drill

I guess we just need a screwdriver and then screws and nails and, of course, some wood for a merry Christmas. :smile:

Am I forgetting anything?

ETA Goggles! Mustn't forget goggles!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This kids got great potential! :thumbsup:

When my now 15 YO son was 6, I gave him a set of "real" set of hand tools from Home Depot, not a toy set, and included a premade carpenter's tote that just need some simple assembly, which he supplied. You could always purchase a simple tool box if you don't have a way of building the carpenter's tote. The set included a real but smallish hammer, real flat head screwdriver, real phillips head screwdriver, pliers, wire cutters, square, carpenter's pencil, crescent wrench, measuring tape, safety glasses, and an apron. I would give him 2x6 scraps that had a few dozen prestarted nails, and he would finish driving them in (be sure the nails are shorter than the board thickness. He loved it and still has the set.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that this isn't a tool, but perhaps a subscription to a woodworking magazine such as Shop Notes, Wood Magazine, Fine Woodworking, Scroll Saw Woodworks and Crafts etc. The little guy has to get inspiration from somewhere.


On the tool side, I agree with the measuring tape, but I would suggest a folding tape, so that he doesn't get cut from the sharp edges of a tape measure sliding back into its casing. Squares are also good. How about some clamps?


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

lalie said:


> no way now how this child is starting off with power tools! :no: I love the little man and want him to keep all his lovely little digits.
> 
> As for the hint for a dad made workbench, hmm, I'll pass along the suggestion...


Along with the above suggestions, I'd go with an eggbeater drill. You can usually find one on ebay for a reasonable price. For the saw, I'd go with a small, pull-stock saw with a back on it. Perhaps, a small miter-box to go along with it.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Weird coincidence. Right after my above post I checked my email and found an ad from Highland Woodworking for a kid's tool chest. It's a bit expensive, but it might give you some ideas.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodworking-tool-kit-for-kids.aspx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lalie*  
no way now how this child is starting off with power tools! :no: I love the little man and want him to keep all his lovely little digits.

Then don't let him see this! Maybe for next Christmas?:laughing:*
4" Mighty-Mite table Saw*



    
 


Item # 93211 Manufacturer: Chicago Electric Power Tools 

For quick and easy cutting jobs that don't require a big table saw, use this 4" Mighty-Mite Table Saw instead


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that lil' saw spins a 4" blade at 14,000 RPM!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah...woah*

It uses a computer harddrive motor....my old one I think?:blink: bill


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

might as well throw in a cresent wrench


----------



## MerleD.Frey (Mar 27, 2008)

How about including a box of bandaids. to that list. Probably going to need them sometime. Im 68 and still need em everyonce in a while. lol.


----------



## Buildsafire (Dec 4, 2010)

My son is 9 now, but when he was about 5 I started giving him tools. I got him a small plastic toolbox and filled it with a small crescent wrench, a Phillips and flathead screwdriver, a 10' tape, a small 1/4" socket drive set, and any old small wrenches of mine I did not need.
Good luck!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Look at a simple miter box and back saw as well as some safety gear (eye and ear protection). I would also, as a stocking stuffer, add a set of simple plans for him to build his first project. 

Good on ya for passing along traditions and getting involved with your kids! They are, after all, our legacy.


----------



## lalie (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. He is going to be one excited boy come Christmas Day. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a tough decision on what to give a 5 yr old. I like the idea of a small tote or tool box. That could be a start to keeping tools together. 

Having general tools means there has to be some project to cut wood and make something. My suggestion would be a small set of carving tools, and a carving glove. With that he can "whittle" and get involved with small pieces of "scraps". Carving will enhance his eye-hand coordination, and create control with his fingers. Carving doesn't have to be done in the shop, as it can be done anywhere...no need for electricity. Besides, it's a quiet hobby.

You (or he) can use any diagram out of a magazine and with carbon paper trace the image onto the wood. He might like that.












 









.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

All good ideas especially about the tool box or tote. I would start with inexpensive tools first. Harbor Freight is good for that.

I like the folding ruler over the tape measure unless you get him the band aides. I can't talk My youngest Rian 16 now had his first Harbor Freight cordless drill at 5 of course this is probably why all the cabinet doors would fall off when you tried to open them. :laughing: But it kept him away from my Dewalt drill. He started playing with my tools at probably 3 -4 years old so he had some experience by 5 at least he thought so.

You're probably better off with all hand tools and Knotscott's idea of a hammer, nails and some wood works really good. I don't think Rian had a place to put another nail in the scrap wood he had. Go to any hardware store and get some 3/4" - 1" nails (if your lucky you can get them by the lb) Although Cabinetman's idea of carving tools sounds good, they are usually sharp and can cause damage if not used properly. (So they should be supervised in my opinion)

Good luck and they little guy should be very happy on Christmas morning.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My guy started early too*

I'm not sure when he got his first Dremel or Black and Decker multi tool, but it was maybe 6 or so. He went got some scaps and vised them up and using the drum sander rounded over all the edges. There are some bits/cutters/sanders that aren't sharp that were included in the kit, so I wasn't worried about him cutting himself. They have a 12 volt model now....wait!  that means he could be sanding on everything he can reach.:blink: :laughingrobably not a good idea, but that's up to mom:
Amazon.com: Dremel 8200-1/28 12-Volt Max Cordless Rotary Tool: Home Improvement


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't give my son at that age anything that is motorized... spins, grinds, chops, severs, or slices. Realistically, we may have a tendency to start them off too soon. How about a GI Joe.:yes:











 









.


----------

